# tele film at the Oriental / Friends of Berthoud



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey Pinheads-

There's a tele film at the Oriental theatre on 44th in Denver - "PowderWhores" on Nov 4th. 

http://www.powderwhore.com/premiers.html

Looks like fun, and it's a benefit to support Friends of Berthoud Pass- I think it's $10.


----------

